# Forte notation tool - FREE



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Celebration giveaway until september 14.

https://ask.audio/articles/download-forte-notation-free-as-forte-celebrates-500000-downloads


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank you for the info.


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

Installed. No editing or saving abilities. Pop-ups encourage you to purchase their other "editions" if you want to actually write any music with this software. Typical marketing ploy, free but not really. Uninstalled.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh, damn.
Didn't have a chance to intall it yet.

Thanks for the head up!

***EDIT***
Have a look on museScore, it's free and tested! 

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?71927-MuseScore-Your-Sheet-Music-Tool


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

335Bob said:


> Installed. No editing or saving abilities. Pop-ups encourage you to purchase their other "editions" if you want to actually write any music with this software. Typical marketing ploy, free but not really. Uninstalled.



I just edited a guitar tune from scratch and saved it with no pop ups. Not sure what happened with you.


----------

